

Ask HN: What do you want to see in a deployment management system? - chuhnk

Deployment management can be a painful, slow and repetitive task if overlooked. There are tools available to ease our suffering: chef, cfengine, puppet, capistrano. While these can help, at times they feel like monstrosities to overcome in themselves. I use chef to deploy/maintain and apps and configs on &#60;100 servers. The initial installation and learning curve was not as smooth as I'd have liked but now its doing a good job. Even still, I feel its lacking in some ways for my needs and the amount of moving parts required to keep it running frustrates me at times.<p>In an ideal deployment management tool, what would you like to see? Is it ease of installation? A hosted solution?<p>I'm looking to write something to simplify the process greatly not only for my own benefit but for others out there as well. I would like some insight into what your needs are or what you think a good deployment tool should be capable of.<p>Thanks HN
======
petervandijck
\- easy web-based 1-click deploy. I choose the version. Click deploy. Done.

\- Don't worry about updating database changes, I can do that manually when
needed, it's too complex anyway.

